# Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell


*Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit​*
*Ständig wird in Deutschland versucht, Angelverbote, die im Rahmen der Ausweisung der Natura2000 Gebiete nicht von der EU vorgeschrieben sind, mit dem Argument Natura2000 dennoch überall durchzusetzen. Auch in Vehlgast, in Sachsen Anhalt. Selbst der MDR wird auf die Problematik aufmerksam und berichtet im Rahmen von MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE. Angelverein bietet Kompromiss, stellvertretender Bürgermeister spricht Klartext.*

Über 700 Angler sind direkt betroffen von geplanten Angelverboten an der unteren Havel bei Vehlgast bei Havelberg.
Als Begründung werden "seltene" brütende Vögel aufgeführt. 

Falko Geitz vom Sportfischerverein Havelberg schildert dann auch, dass solche Angelverbote ein großes Problem für den Verein wären. 
Man wäre aber auch natürlich kompromissbereit......

Auch im Ort Vehlgast selber, der auch mit vom Wassertourismus lebt, hat man Angst dass mit Natura 2000 Wassersporttouristen ausbleiben.

Dazu der stellvertretende Bürgermeister Hans-Günther Rose ganz eindeutig und klar: 
_"Wir brauchen diese Verordnung nicht. 
Wir leben seit Jahrzehnten im Einklang mit dieser Natur.
Und das hat der Natur mit Sicherheit nicht geschadet."_

(Anmerkung Red.: Stimmt wohl: Sonst würden da wohl kaum "seltene Vögel brüten")

Naturschutz "gegen" die Bewohner solle es aber nicht geben, so Behördenvertreter....

Man versuche nun, "mögliche Kompromisse auszuloten".

Auch da ging es wieder um die Brutzeit seltener Vögel, die da brüten, obwohl seit Jahrzehnten geangelt wird.

Auf jeden Fall soll mindestens ein Ufer gesperrt werden als "Kompromiss", aber noch nicht mal das sei klar, dass es dabei bleibt.

Man wolle schauen, dass weder Wasservögel noch Angler von der Havel vertrieben werden - der MDR wolle am Thema dran bleiben.


Zum Video/Mediathek:




http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/MDR-S...ALT/Video?bcastId=7545148&documentId=48420932


-----------------------------------------------------​
Kommentar

Einmal mehr sieht man hier, dass JEDE Art von Kompromiss nur zum salamitaktischen "Scheibe für Scheibe" - Wegfall von Angelmöglichkeiten führt. 

Angeführt wie so oft als Grund für Verbote und Sperrungen  werden (seltene) Vögel. 

*Dass diese "seltenen" Vögel da brüten, obwohl seit Jahrzehnten da geangelt wird, *und somit klar ist, dass die Angler da nicht weiter stören (sonst würden die da ja nicht brüten), scheint den schützwütigen Behörden nicht aufzufallen. Oder sind die auch schon so NABU-indokritiniert, der sowas wie "brütende Vögel" als ehemaliger Vogelschutzbund ja immer gerne als Argument führt? 

Leider hat der Herr vom Angelverein "Kompromissbereitschaft" signalisiert!
Und wird wohl partiellen Angelverboten am Ende zustimmen, obwohl es dazu faktisch und fachlich (die Vögel brüten da ja bereits TROTZ Anglern) KEINERLEI Grund dazu gibt. 

*Der stellvertretende Bürgermeister hat dagegen klar erkannt, was Sache ist und das auch klar formuliert:*


> _"Wir brauchen diese Verordnung nicht.
> Wir leben seit Jahrzehnten im Einklang mit dieser Natur.
> Und das hat der Natur mit Sicherheit nicht geschadet."_



Ob sich die Gemeinde auch so klar gegen die schutzwütigen Behörden positionieren wird, oder auch wie die Angler im Vorfeld schon Kompromisse anbietet, war nicht aus der Sendung zu entnehmen.

Wenn alle Argumente auf Seiten der Angler liegen, trotz Angeln seit ewigen Zeiten die Vögel da brüten, dann auch noch trotzdem "Kompromisse" schon im Vorfeld anzubieten, das ist leider das bekannte Spiel von Angelvereinen und -verbänden..

Es könnte ja noch schlimmer kommen ..

So braucht sich niemand über das scheibchenweise wegfallen von Angelmöglichkeiten zu wundern, ebensowenig über immer mehr Einschränkungen für Angler an den verbleibenden Plätzen.

*Denn durch die Kompromisse - weil es schlimmer kommen könnte - WIRD es mit Sicherheit schlimmer kommen:*
Wenn Schützer und schutzwütige Behörden sehen, dass man Erfolg damit hat und Angler einlenken, werden sie das sicher nicht zum Anlass nehmen, das nicht nochmal zu tun.

Sondern, weil es ja Erfolg gebracht hat, werden sie in den kommenden Jahren das Stück für Stück für Stück ausweiten!

Bis sie am Ende die Menschen von den Gewässern vertrieben und Angeln unmöglich gemacht haben.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

Um "Angler-Freiheit fürchten" ist natürlich "lustig"...

Freiheit beim Angeln gibts schon lange nicht mehr..

Es geht nicht um "Angler-Freiheit" - es geht letztlich ums Angeln selber...

Und dass der Bürgermeister Klartext spricht (wir sind ewig da, das hat der Natur nicht geschadet), der Angler aber Kompromisse anbietet, das macht mich schlicht wütend.

Auch scheint der Verband nicht eingeschaltet worden  zu sein (obs die besser könn(t)en ist eh fraglich, aber man MUSS GEMEINSAM MIT ALLEN MITTELN KÄMPEN, und nicht Kompromisse anbieten)!!


----------



## saza (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

Ja klar Kompromisse. 
Wenn Angler so argumentieren, wird mir übel. Daumen hoch Herr Bürgermeister.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

Der (stellvertretende) Bürgermeister hat zumindest mal klar argumentiert.

Was die da aber FAKTISCH tun am Ende von der Gemeinde, ob die nicht dennoch auch einknicken wie die Angler schon im Vorfeld und es (wie Politiker halt) bei blossem Wortgeklingel lassen, das muss sich erst zeigen...


----------



## mefofänger (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

ist alles sehr erschreckend! aber so lange 80% der aktiven Angler in deutschland denken, das wird schon nicht so schlimm. man wird schon nach ein paar jahren wieder angeln dürfen, wie vorher.... wird die angelei einfach im naturschutz untergehen. und wenn es zu spät ist wird das geschreie riesen groß sein.:c:c:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

ja, ich warne schon seit seit Jahren, weise auf untätige Verbände hin, und, und, und....

Und dann bietet man schon im Vorfeld anglerseitig wie hier Kompromisse an statt zu kämpfen (wenigstens klare Aussage vom Bürgermeister - das erwarte ich aber eigentlich  von Vereinen und Verbänden, so klare Positionierung! Und nicht "wir sind ja auch Schützer" ..!!) .

Man könnte da als weniger robustes Naturell wie ich auch die Lust verlieren, Angler zu informieren, aufrütteln und dadurch was für sie tun zu wollen ..

Sie wollens ja scheinbar wirklich nicht anders...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie wollens ja scheinbar wirklich nicht anders...



Siehe Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt. 180.000 Meeresangler und wer tut wirklich etwas oder unterstützt diejenigen, die twas versuchen bzw. dagegen unternehmen? Ein paar wenige....

50? Oder 100? Eventuell 500?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

wie mefofänger sagte:
erschreckend..

Warum aber Verbände sich selber immer als Schützer inszenieren müssen mit Kompromiss und nachgeben, statt wie der Bürgermeister einfach, klar  und nachvollziehbar zu argumentieren und zu kämpfen, das wird sich mir nicht erschliessen und erschreckt mich noch mehr:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu der stellvertretende Bürgermeister Hans-Günther Rose ganz eindeutig und klar:
> _"Wir brauchen diese Verordnung nicht.
> Wir leben seit Jahrzehnten im Einklang mit dieser Natur.
> Und das hat der Natur mit Sicherheit nicht geschadet."_



*Dass die "seltenen Vögel" da brüten, ist ja der beste Beweis, dass Angler nicht stören!!*


Sowenig erschliesst sich mir, warum organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer solche Verbände über ihre Vereine weiter bezahlen..


----------



## mefofänger (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

Sowenig erschliesst sich mir, warum organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer solche Verbände über ihre Vereine weiter bezahlen..

genau deshalb bin ich nicht in irgend einen verein oder verbandt.
mfg


----------



## derfrank (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

Hallo
Ich würde mich auch verhandlungsbereit zeigen um überhaupt eine Möglichkeit zu haben etwas zu drehen. Was bringt es dem Verein wenn er mit den Behörden nicht redet weil er grundsätzlich etwas gegen Natura 2000 hat. Damit geht die letzte Möglichkeit flöten etwas zu machen. In Brüssel muss Blödsinn gemacht werden jeden Tag, sonst wissen die garnicht wohn mit dem ganzen Zaster.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*



derfrank schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich würde mich auch verhandlungsbereit zeigen um überhaupt eine Möglichkeit zu haben etwas zu drehen. Was bringt es dem Verein wenn er mit den Behörden nicht redet weil er grundsätzlich etwas gegen Natura 2000 hat. Damit geht die letzte Möglichkeit flöten etwas zu machen. In Brüssel muss Blödsinn gemacht werden jeden Tag, sonst wissen die garnicht wohn mit dem ganzen Zaster.



*Verhandeln ist eines und RICHTIG!!* 

Ich habe NIRGENDS geschrieben, man solle nicht verhandeln!!!!

*Dazu bietet man aber nicht am Anfang Kompromisse an, die macht man am Ende, wenns nicht anders geht!!*

Sieh mal Tarifverhandlungen, Koalitionsverhandlungen etc.:
Am Anfang rote Linien und Pflöcke!!

Und am Ende sehen, ob und wo man nachgeben MUSS.

Wer zuerst und am Anfang schon Kompromisse anbietet, gerade als Verein/Verband für Angler, da gilt das  ganz klar:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn alle Argumente auf Seiten der Angler liegen, trotz Angeln seit ewigen Zeiten die Vögel da brüten, dann auch noch trotzdem "Kompromisse" schon im Vorfeld anzubieten, das ist leider das bekannte Spiel von Angelvereinen und -verbänden..
> 
> Es könnte ja noch schlimmer kommen ..
> 
> ...



*Wer das als Anglerfunktionär über die letzten Jahrzehnte - mit immer mehr Verboten TROTZ einknicken vor Schützern und angebotenen Kompromissen - noch nicht begriffen hat, und Kompromisse schon VOR Verhandlungen anbietet, der schreddert eben scheibchenweise weitere Angelmöglichkeiten...*


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

Und wenn selbst ein stellvertretender Bürgermeister Klartext reden kann, sollens Angelfunktionäre nicht dürfen???

In welcher Welt lebt ihr denn???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

Warum verhandeln? NEIN!

Für ein Verbot muss eine erhebliche Störwirkung vorliegen, diese ist nicht gegeben (es sei denn es gibt eine Verträglichkeitsprüfung, die die erhebliche Störwirkung durch Angler aufzeigt!). Also nicht verhandeln, sondern auf das geltende Recht bestehen.

Wenn die ein Verbot durchsetzen (wollen), sind auf Landesebene die Möglichkeiten dagegen anzugehen eh beschränkt (oder sollte ich schreiben unmöglich?).

Ein Kompromiss nimmt einen nahezu alle Argumente in einem späteren Rechtstreit gegen das Verbot bzw. wenn die Verbote erweitert werden.


----------



## Harrie (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

Moin
Thomas 
Hast vollkommen Recht,aaaber denk an deinen

*Blutdruck.

*


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

Hier sieht man gut, dass unsere grundlegende Organisationsstruktur das auf dem Ehrenamt basiert manchmal sehr hinderlich sein kann. 

Ich habe das als Ehrenamtler selber schon erlebt. 
Wenn man da nicht voll im Thema ist, wirds plötzlich ziemlich eng.

Ich habe aber auch gesehen, dass es anders gehen kann. 

Die Kanufahrer scheinen in dem Bereich schon mehr Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben - und ich war heilfroh, dass die zu einer "Informationsveranstaltung" direkt mit 2 Juristen angerückt waren die da öffentlich an der Vorstellung eines "Nutzungskonzeptes" kein gutes Haar ließen und ziemlich scharf geschossen haben als es um Einschränkungen für Wassersportler ging. 

Das Wort "Kompromiss" kam da keinem über die Lippen. 

Was man da hörte war:
"Erfundene Störwirkung", "Klage",  etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

Richtig Lars, richtig Franz!!

Und die Verbanditen, egal ob DAFV oder seine Mitgliedsverbände, sehen sich ja mehr als Naturschützer denn als Angler und wollen ja nicht klagen, sondern Kompromisse...

Und klagen dann nicht, sondern nicken ab..

Kämpen nicht, sondern stecken den Kopf in den Sand...

Und fallen dann höchstens noch denen, die wie Lars aktiv was machen, in den Rücken...

Und die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer zahlen diesen anglerfeindlichen Dilettantismus von DAFV und seinen Vasallen/Abnickverbänden über ihre Vereine auch noch stumpf weiter...

Anscheinend tuts immer noch nicht genug weh......



Harrie schrieb:


> Moin
> Thomas
> Hast vollkommen Recht,aaaber denk an deinen
> 
> ...


zu spät, bei so einem Dreck............


----------



## saza (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

Es ist schon bedenklich, das Angler sich immer mehr verstecken. Das kaum jemand wirklich für sein Hobby, für seine Passion eintritt. Fast alle Firmen, Teamangler, Fachgeschäfte und die meisten Verbände glänzen durch Untätigkeit. Selbst diejenigen, die etwas gegen Angelverbote und Reglementierungen unternehmen, erhalten wenig bis keine Unterstützung. Gerätehersteller verbieten  ihren Repräsentanten, sich öffentlich zu solchen Themen zu äußern,
Angler tragen Sturmhauben, verdecken ihr Gesicht wenn sie sich mit ihrem Fang ablichten lassen. Sind das alles Terroristen oder Menschen die im verborgenen agieren müssen ? Sehen sich scheinbar am Rande der Gesellschaft. 
Angelverbote an der Ostsee, interessieren im Binnenland nicht. 
„Natura2000 wird schon nicht so schlimm werden“; „dann fahr ich halt nach Holland“, „ich bin Karpfenangler, mich interessiert das nicht“ oder „was sollen wir denn machen?“ sind nur einige der Kommentare, die als Entschuldigung bzw. billige Ausrede zu hören sind. 
Wissen diejenigen, die so argumentieren, eigentlich wem sie was damit antuen? Es sind nicht die Angelfreunde, die sich ebenso unsolidarisch verhalten. Es sind die Kinder und die Enkel.
Diese werden nicht mehr so wie wir mit Opa, Vater, Onkel oder Freunden am Wasser sitzen und die einzigartige Atmosphäre spüren, das Gefühl unendlicher Freiheit genießen, alles andere vergessen und die Natur spüren, da wo sie pulsiert. 
Nichts ist spannender als eine sich bewegende Pose. Ich selbst kann vor einer Angeltour mit Freunden vor Aufregung kaum schlafen. Dieses Gefühl will ich weitergeben können. 
Leider haben diese untätigen „Fressehalter“ vergessen, was dieses bedeutet, oder sie haben es noch nie gespürt. 
Viel lieber bekämpfen sich die Angler untereinander und/oder schließen „faule“Kompromisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

ja, Saza, alles so zum kotzen...

Und gerade bei solchen Berichten wird das Versagen der Verbanditen, die Angler der ökowahnen Schützer- und Verbotsmafia ausliefern, statt für sie zu kämpfen, so klar und eindeutig....


----------



## bigfishbremen (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

Schöne Stellungnahme des Bürgermeisters, Kompromissfindung die nicht am Thema vorbei geht. Das eigentliche Thema NATURA2000 schon, das geht völlig am Thema des Schutzes der Natur vorbei....
 Die Vögel sind ja auch trotz Angler oder auch Jäger da, geschweige denn Spaziergänger....
 Was passiert wenn man einige Menschen ausschließt??
 Vieles, es passt nämlich keiner mehr auf....

 Ich möchte dazu eine kleine Geschichte erzählen.:

 Es gibt ein paar Gewässer die Ich gefischt, die wenn man es genau nimmt, eigentlich nicht befischen darf....
 Angrenzend dazu liegt ein See der absolute Sperrzone ist für alle.
 Nur ein paar Aussichtsstationen für Ornithologen. Einen kurzen Zeitraum lang waren einige der Meinung sie müssten ihren Sperr- und Hausmüll dort abladen...

 Die Reaktion dieser Vogelkundler? Sie stellen sich mit ihren Ferngläsern und Spektiven einfach zwischen den Müll und unternehmen nichts.....

 Ich als Angler der dort unerlaubterweise in der Nähe fischt ruft nach einigen Wochen die Polizei und hilft bei den Aufräummaßnahmen sogar noch mit....

 Von diesen Supernaturschützern kam nichts, keine Beschwerden und erst recht keine Hilfe, aber ganz laut nach NATURA2000 schreien.....

 Mir wird komisch bei dem Gedanken das ich solchen Leuten das alleine überlassen sollte.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit*

danke für das Teilen dieser Erfahrung.

Vielleicht hilfts einigen beim aufwachen..


----------

